# Fluxbox, Eterm, Firefox i polskie znaki

## wojciech

Witam, to moj pierwszy post wiec klaniam sie nisko wszystkim  :Wink:  Jak w temacie mam problem z polskimi znakami, w wyzej wymienionych programach. Sprawa jest dosyc dziwna, Firefox wyswietla polskie znaki, ale ich nie pobiera z kolei eterm nie widzi zupelnie polskich znakow, zastepujac je krzakami, a w menu fluxboxa polskich znakow w_ogole nie ma. Co do firefoxa jeszcze, kombinacje alt+literka odpowiadajace polskim znakom stanowia pewne skroty klawiszowe.. Kolejny problem mam z mc. Gdy uruchamiam go w xtermie (gdzie tez nie mam pl znakow) do oblugi mc moge uzywac myszki, odpalajac commandera w Etermie myszka jest dla niego nie widoczna, nie wiem w czym moze byc problem. Prosze bardzo o jakies wskazowki, bede wdzieczny   :Very Happy: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Problemy z lokalizacją powinieneś rozwiązać za posłużeniem się tym HOW-TO, natomiast co do problemów z fluxboxem pomocnym może się okazać forum poświęcone fluxboxowi.

Z mej strony to tyle - więcej nie potrafię pomóc  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zbuduj fluksa z flagą truetype

----------

## wojciech

Dzięki za wskazówki, już wszystko działa(prawie:P), jeszcze przebuduję fluxa i zobaczymy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wojciech

No i fajnie fluxbox jest z polskimi literkami, ale za to amarok, zamiast polskich znaków zaczął wyświetlać krzaki zamiast polskich znaków. A czcionki w amaroku mam ustawione na ariale, gdzie moze byc przyczyna?

----------

